# What is this plant and where can I get some



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

I had this plant in Japan and also saw it in Korea, but have not been able to find it in America. In Japan its called iwahiba. In America it might be called selaginella tamariscina, but I'm not completely sure. It's obviously a type of selaginella (club moss/spike moss). My biggest question is; where can I get it in America. I want this really bad.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't think it's obviously a selaginella. It appears to be more of a dwarf/bonsai juniper shrub type of plant to me.

I think that would be closer than selaginella anyhow.

s


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

There are so many different types of selaginella.... First try the sponsors: Dendroboard.com - Sponsors

Other than that just post in the wanted section of our classifieds. There are a lot of different types floating around in people's vivariums from creepers to bushy types. I personally would get either uncinata or erythropus because of the awesome colors. Good luck!


----------



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> There are so many different types of selaginella.... First try the sponsors: Dendroboard.com - Sponsors
> 
> Other than that just post in the wanted section of our classifieds. There are a lot of different types floating around in people's vivariums from creepers to bushy types. I personally would get either uncinata or erythropus because of the awesome colors. Good luck!


My fear is that there's no way to get this in America, but I will post it in the wanted section.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Selaginella tamariscina i believe is the name and if you find somewhere that has them please let me know i would love to pick one up


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

that is definitly not a juniper, however its one crazy looking salenginella


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never seen this one in person... Selaginella tamariscina isn't carried by my supplier - and he doesn't think it's in the USA.  I saw a picture of that awhile back and I've kept an eye out for it since.

I don't know if I'd go as far as to say it doesn't exist in the USA - but I know I can't get it. lol


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

MeiKVR6 said:


> I've never seen this one in person... Selaginella tamariscina isn't carried by my supplier - and he doesn't think it's in the USA.  I saw a picture of that awhile back and I've kept an eye out for it since.
> 
> I don't know if I'd go as far as to say it doesn't exist in the USA - but I know I can't get it. lol


Ive been looking around now that its been brought up and i cant find anywhere in the states that carries this.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like they are isolating very promising anti cancer and atifugal properties from it.... awesome


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Just reminds me of what a juniper would like like in bonsai form ...

s


ggazonas said:


> that is definitly not a juniper, however its one crazy looking salenginella


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

you can email International Rare Plant Resource | Asiatica Nursery and see if they can get it for you, other wise ask harry if hes seen it anywhere before.


----------



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

bussardnr said:


> you can email International Rare Plant Resource | Asiatica Nursery and see if they can get it for you, other wise ask harry if hes seen it anywhere before.


email sent. I should get a reply within 3 business days. Good find by the way--Asiatica Nursery looks like a great resource. Thanks!
ps: I'm not sure who Harry is, but if you're out there, please help us out if you can.


----------



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

I got a reply from Barry at Asiatic. He said:

"I don't know anyone who is selling it. I would like to grow it but it 
has not done well here. My water is too alkaline and hard, and they 
don't thrive."


----------

